# Pour speed crema issue



## rankers (Oct 21, 2013)

Hey all.

I got given a Gaggia Carezza Deluxe for xmas from my lovely wife (she's a keeper!). The issue is that despite weighing a constant dose (15g for a double.) the pour comes out extremely quick often being stopped at 12-15 secnds due to blondeing. I'm also getting quite thin and pale crema on my shots although the cofee is not sour or overly bitter.

I am using preground (sorry) from Pact at the mo as my Porlex broke back in Feb. Can anyone please guide me on what might be going wrong? I'm usually a pour over kind of guy but I do't want this baby going to waste with bad shots!

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Jumbo Ratty (Jan 12, 2015)

How long has the bag of pre ground been opened for?

try upping the dose. the lack of head room of the swelling puck should reduce the low rate

try tamping harder.

Sort out the grinder, thats the real answer


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Grind is too coarse. Could try upping the dose. If the coffee is old, this will speed up the extraction as well.


----------



## GCGlasgow (Jul 27, 2014)

You need a grinder


----------



## rankers (Oct 21, 2013)

Thanks!

The bag has been open for 5 days. I do ry o get as much air out as possible before resealing.

What dose would you suggest? 17g, 18 maybe

Yeah New grinder will be my next investment. Eiher another Porlex or a Rhino I think.


----------



## Jumbo Ratty (Jan 12, 2015)

stick another gram in,, see if that makes a difference,, of not go up in half gram increments.

In the end you will reach the amount needed to stifle the flow as the puck expands but runs out of room.

Ultimately, if it tastes good dont sweat it running at that speed


----------

